# Home Haunters from Orange County CA?



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

How close are you to Temecula? The Bloodshed Brothers are there.


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

Temecula is a little to far too drive. It looks like a great place though!


----------

